# Lost bag in N.Wildwood



## CaptFrank (Jul 29, 2009)

Looking for some help. While fishing in N.Wildwood today, I lost my small surf bag. It's a black, 4 pocket, Aqua Skins bag. It had a wooden needle eel, krocodile, hopkins with a spro attached, an x-rap plug, and 2 snag hook in it. I left the beach using the 1st Ave exit, and was fishing pretty much straight down from there. If anyone knows of it's where abouts, I would greatly appreciate it! You can reach me at: 609-425-9401. 
There's a boat or truck trip in it for anyone who finds and returns it to me.

Thanks!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hope ya get it back.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks RuddeDogg. I'm sure it's gone. Merry Christmas early to someone. They better hope I never see them with it!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

CaptFrank said:


> Thanks RuddeDogg. I'm sure it's gone. Merry Christmas early to someone. They better hope I never see them with it!


Hey Capt, ya have mail.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jul 29, 2009)

RuddeDogg,
You have mail. Sorry it took me so long. And Thank You!


----------

